# HOTV - 2012 Virginia Ultra G Cup Final Round



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Due to my limited bandwidth results posted here

http://hotv.wordpress.com


Congradulations to the first winner of the Virginia Ultra G Cup Race

Clyde-O-Mite 

Roger Corrie


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Bad link Roger. Thankx for a great event Roger I was able to view the results off the round 3 link. very close race whew.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

A 4th place finish in the Feature Race at GreenRun Speedway is a personal best. :woohoo:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I would like to personally Thank Roger and the crew for a " Job well Done" another stellar event at green Run . I also would like to thank the other entrants for thier part in this race and hopefully we can draw bigger crowds in the future. Good Race Everyone!!!!!:wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

